# Any Info On This Bicycle ?



## djpat (Aug 28, 2020)

I really know nothing about bikes like this but a friend let me have this to sell. This pictures will have to tell to you about it.  Thanks for any help. Patrick.


----------



## juvela (Aug 28, 2020)

-----

This cycle was manufactured in Asia to be a house brand machine for a large bicycle distributor in Florida called J & B Importers.

It looks to date from right near to 1970 and is at the rock bottom of the range.

If you could get $60 for it you'd be doing very well.

Should you decide sale to be too much trouble you could donate to charity.  At least its departure will clear up some space for you.

-----


----------



## sykerocker (Sep 24, 2020)

I do find it interesting that the bike uses bottom of the line Sun Tour derailleurs, but Simplex shift levers.  The latter are obviously not original to the bike.


----------

